# Brians Build thread:DIY'ed from the ground up!



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Well after a long time of thinking I finally took the dive. I was first going to build a saltwater tank but I've never had a planted tank so I wanted one of those first. I wanted somthing a little different and didn't want to spend a million $$ to get what I wanted made. So the first thing that I did was to build the stand. The stand is built out of pine then covered in oak. Then stained a dark brown: I didn't take pictures of the build so here it is


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Lookin Good!


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

So the next thing on my list was a light. I really liked that ada style of light, but refused to pay for the price of thier lights. I ended up building my own. It's going to be a 70W MH with two 10W halogen on the side for a morning/evening look. The first thing I need was to hang the light so I simply bent 1/2" rods and stuck them in the stand and bolted them down. Cost was only 2$ very cheap and just as good.








I simply painted it with a tectured metal paint. Turned out really good.
















This is the final look becuase there will be two tanks sitting next to each other. A SPS reef and this planted tank.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Is that spray paint or powder coat? On the light rails?


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok so here the light. I took a lot of pictures for your enjoyment. It's styled after the ada light but I couldn't not pay the high price that ada wants. I simply got a 300W halogen a modified the crap out of it.
Start:
































Then I ran into a snag I couln't figure out how to make the top. So I bought a sheet of aluminum and hammered in to shape:Ez problem
















This is my ever present companion sniffing thing and moving stuff around


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you going to post picks of your tank?


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

The next problem I ran into was how to get the UV glass back on. This one had me stumped for a while. Then While browsing Lows I ran into the metal thing that goes on the bottom of door and it was a perfect fit.
















Then the next step was to attach the side halogen lights. After picking the right one out at Lows I simply attached them.








Then I wired the thing up and did a test run.Not the best wiring but it works for DIY


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm getting to the tank lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

k, just wonderin...

Nice design for the lamp


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Now for the end result of the light:
Sitting out to dry lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

damn, nice job!!!!


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Are you using the Rustoleum Hammered spray paint? It looks good.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Not to bad huh? The good thing is that this only cost a total of about 55$. I still have to buy a bulb and ballast but Much cheaper then ada.I am not bashing ADA as I LOVE ada stuff, BUT I love to build things and it's much cheaper, and a lot of fun:thumbsup:


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah thats the stuff. Powder coating it better but to $$ and this look alot better then I thought.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yup, by the way, do you have any nano tanks (rimless)?

I was wondering filter what filter you are running


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah I have a 2.5 nano salt water tank let me find the pic. As well As i'll post the pics of this tank


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Here ya go fishman


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice setup, got any freshwater ones?


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, Now for this tank. This tank is rimless and is built very different for any other diy tanks i've seen. I thought long and hard and engineered this the strongest way possible. It is built on top of a 1/2" tempered pane and with a floating 3/8" pane sitting inside the tank. By now you might be confused so here ya go:Oh yeah tank is 25"x21"x16" 1/2" glass all the way around


















This is what I mean by a floating plane. Since the bottom is where the most pressure is I wanted more surface area for the silicone to grip:Since aquariums require the weakest property of silicone this will sove the problem.










Ok I just built the tank today so theres still a lot of work to do but here's a peek.Bad pictures but you get the idea


















This is the silicone i'm using:RTV103


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice, so do you have a freshwater nano?


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

No, I use to have 10 gallon years ago but nothing now. This is going to be 33 gallons and my only FW tank


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

What you going to put in it?


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Really nice.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Still figuring that one out. This is still in the works so it's gonna be a couple weeks before anything goes in


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

are you going to make it a biotope or just a regular planted tank?


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

I think just a regular planted tank. Very dark and green


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

What's the deal with the halogen spotlights? Gonna use them for a dawn/dusk thing? And if it were me, I'd power them both from one cord, black. Less control, but it would look neater.

That is going to be one damn strong tank, btw, with the double base. How common is that technique? I think I've only ever seen it in custom work before.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

or you could use two cords and slip them into a black rubber tube so it looks neat and gives you the same control 

i like the setup so far (square tanks are good as they really show depth).


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah the two white cords are going to be made into one. Just havn't got to it yet. As far as the double bottom, As far As I know i'm the only Diy'er that ever done that(i'm sure i'm wrong on that). I got the Idea from ELOS.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

When are you planning on setting up this tank?


----------



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

Geez fishman, you've got a lot of questions.:icon_lol:

I like the way this thread is turning out. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

lol i feel like i'm being interigated(sp?). Nothing will go in for another 5 days or so to let the silicone fully dry but for not i'm gathering supplies. I need a 70W ballast and bulb still. Looking for a deal on that, as well as a co2 set up.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

its kinda funny how the questions are so blunt and to the point.


----------



## Wookiellmonster (Jul 29, 2005)

Brian, first off I can't wait to see how this turns out. Also I noticed you used black silicone instead of clear. Any reason why you chose black over the clear stuff?


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

I love the sleek look black silicone gives and I wanted this to have a deep dark look. It'll be only 70W with alot of ferns mosses and some other deep green colored plants


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Simply awesome. DIY to the max!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

then i hope you put in some cabomba, its the darkest green stem i have kept (though i didnt keep that many).


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I decided on a plant list:Vallisreria nana
Bolbitis heudelotii
Java moss
HC

As for fish I'm thinking 12 cardinals couple oto's and some shrimp(I might add to this list not sure yet.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice, I would get some dwarf cichilids, mainly blue rams, or gold rams, depending on your choice!!!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

giga said:


> Well I decided on a plant list:Vallisreria nana
> Bolbitis heudelotii
> Java moss
> HC
> ...


Go with something a bit nicer for your tank 

Great thread by the way, the floating bottom is a very neat elos idea, can you next replicate their new light? :icon_lol: juuust kidding.

Neat stuff. Also everyone notice its a silicone based adhesive not just silicone roud: so your tank won't fall apart.

Good stuff,
-Andrew


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

A little update! I finished the light(mostly) I also added a shield to the side because you could see the reflector from the couch. I also have on the way a 70W ballast and a 8,800K bulb on the way for 40$ new. SHould be here on friday then hook everything up! As you noticed I have some touch up work with the paint as I didn't finish painted the shield and I scratched it a couple times 










And to hang the light I simply used a swagging tool and some swagging stoppers things(forgot there name). Then covered them with heat shrink tubbing to make it look a little better.


















For the filter I simply have a magnium 350-got it new for 25$. Not gonna use carbon becuase it takes to much from the water and the plants(correct me on this?)








For the tubes I drilled the them through the stand. I am also gonna Diy some lilly pipes out of cast acrylic tubes.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh yeah this is the tank that got me going on this tank











As for Fish I might go with some blue rams becuase there really cool fish. Have to do some research becuase I don't know much about FW fish(salty guy here)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

YEah, they are very demanding fish, they become stressedvery easily if not in the correct water perimeters, I personally do not have them but have done plenty of reseach on these amazing fish, they pair up too....it's cool!!!


----------



## Growerguy (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking amazing so far. Cant wait to see how it all turns out. 
Keep up the awesome craftmanship.


----------



## pilau (Feb 23, 2008)

Looking very nice!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm digging it all, giga. Look forward to seeing what else you have up your sleeve. 

BTW, that inspirational Amano tank is one of my favorites as well. I've seen the step-by-step setup of this beaut somewhere......maybe in Amanos 3rd book?


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

oh really I might have to look into that and try and find that tank!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> YEah, they are very demanding fish, they become stressedvery easily if not in the correct water perimeters, I personally do not have them but have done plenty of reseach on these amazing fish, they pair up too....it's cool!!!


 
really? my ram is very hardy, never gave me a bit of trouble. i had a pair for it once (hes a male) but she grew really fast and then died within months. i am pretty sure it was from hormones. but he is very healthy and even just after introduction to the tank was active within hours. of course this could just be the individual, but i think you cant always tell how an animal acts from research (this is NOT to say you shouldnt do research before buying), a lot of its health depends strongly on how it was kept before you got it, especially when young. i learned this through keeping my leopard gecko, they live from 15 to 20 years, the difference is usually due to the diet they had during their first year of life. i then saw it was the same with bettas.





i have kept 2 high-tech planted tanks. one with carbon, one without. i didnt see a difference in plant growth and healthy. the one without has a bag of purigen (but that only filters out biological compound not stuff like iron, so i dont know if thats comparable to carbon).


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow how neat to see this taking shape! Thanks for sharing and welcome to the world of Planted Aquaria!!!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

According to most sellers, they are very picky about water conditions....


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

fishman9809 said:


> According to most sellers, they are very picky about water conditions....


I've never had a problem with them. They like softer water, 6-7PH so if its hard or something that may be a problem.

The key is getting good stock as mentioned above. Buying a sexed pair or trio (1.2) is probably best since its the easiest thing to do. If anything getting some to start eating is the biggest problem.

Tank looks better each day, good buy on that magnum how did you get it so cheap new was someone selling it because they decided not to use it or something?

-Andrew


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

So for this tank should I just use carbon or should I fill the media basket with something else?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i never knew they were picky eaters (guess i didnt read up enough, fortunately i didnt have a problem). mine is always picking at stuff in the gravel and comes up for eating every time i put food it. but fish are VERY diverse individuals when it comes to food. i remember reading bettas dont eat flakes, i had one that ignored bloodworms and at flakes first. i also read that betta fry only eat live food, mine were fed egg yolk and powdered flakes.

i mentioned in my post, that i did see the carbon affect the plants in any way and it removes chemicals which may be harmful to fish (in certain consetrations). and my theory is if it cant hurt, use it since it may help.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

If I use carbon it won't take ferts or other thing that plants need to grow?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

carbon? which form? there is pressurized CO2 (C is for carbon), there is organic CO2 (made from the cellular respiration of yeast bacteria in a chamber connected to the tank, pressurized is more reliable). there is floursh excel, there are also other similar but less effective products too.

CO2 is the most effective. and plants do need other things to grow. CO2 is mixed with water to make glucose (plant food). but to grow they need nitrogen (usually as nitrates) to make DNA and chloroplasts for new cells. They also need phosphates, and potassium. then they need micronutrients (iron is needed most for red plants), look on the back of a bottle of flourish excel and you will see a big list of stuff in there, all needed by plants. however your tap may have some or all of it (mine has huge amounts of minerals giving it a ph of 7.8, but i dont dose any micronutrients and my plants do great). basically, you need MUCH more then carbon, but how much of what needs to be added depends on your plants.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Little update: got the light and ballast in the mail today and hooked everything up. Also I got a matt for putting the tank on(will be placed on friday and filled some time next week!). I cut it out of my wifes yoga matt, Works great.
















THe only bad thing is that the bulb was saposed to be 8K but ended up being 14K. So now i'm trying to trade it for a inline heater or another bulb that is in the 6.5K-10K bulb. Is 10K bulb ok for a planted tank?


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey giga, where did you find that picture of the tank that inspired you? I'd like to find a plant listing.


----------



## Pat7676 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tank looking good. That a good looking tank that got you going on this tank. Is there a thread on that tank?


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_portfolio


Pat I really don't understand what your trying to say? This is the thread for this thank(if that makes sence)


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

A little update. Need to start taking better pictures lol










Next week I will be ording a new bulb as well as the Co2 equipment then, Fill her up!


----------



## Growerguy (Feb 12, 2008)

I maybe wrong but I think 14k will work for your tank... It will just be more blueish color. If you do trade it though 10k bulbs would work better then 6.5k or 8k.
Dont know if you've ever been to this site -> www.rexgrigg.com
It has alot of good info on lighting, ferts, etc.
Ive been spending alot of time lately with reef tanks so I might be mixed up lol. 
Looking awesome so far though! Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah I'm a reef guy too. But i've never had a planted tank so I am going to make this tank first then have a reef tank right next to this one. I can't wait to finish them both.


----------



## Growerguy (Feb 12, 2008)

That will be sweet!! Cant wait to see them finished. 
Making me want to build my own rim-less. Haha


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

been a little bit since I updated:The water need to clear up a bit and the wood needs to sink then I can scape it and then add plants. I still need a co2 system(gonna diy for now) then get pressurized)

























finally got a 10k bulb: also need to put a trim around the bottom to hide the matt. As you can tell there is a lot of woork to be done before this is done. but it's getting alot closer!








Shot with COOLPIX S200 at 2008-03-13


----------



## Growerguy (Feb 12, 2008)

Its looking great. Love the dark colors and black. Should make the plants really stand out.
Just an idea. For plants you could go with Crypts, moss, and maybe some Anubis nana.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah thats what I plan to keep. Some dark green colors and some mosses. Going for a deep forest look.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

giga said:


> If I use carbon it won't take ferts or other thing that plants need to grow?


Yes, using activated carbon will strip the water of things that are needed for plant growth. Skip AC in planted tanks.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

what should I use instead?This picture got delated


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

giga said:


> what should I use instead?This picture got delated


Seachem's Purigen.
http://seachem.com/products/product_pages/Purigen.html

I used to use carbon occasionally when I wanted to "brighten" up the tanks, now i just put some purigen in some panty hose, throw it in the filter and forget about it for a couple of months, works like a charm!

I really like the diy stuff too, grat job!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice work. I like it, especially the paint job on the light :icon_smil 

14K's look great on reefs but I would personally choose a whiter bulb for a planted tank. Someone here just got an HQI with a nice green tint, but I can't remember the thread or the brand of the bulb, might have been an ADA 8000K, IIRC.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

thats totally a reef tank than a plant tank dude...put a sump on the bottom instead of canister and you can actually grow some sps frags.....nice set up....when are you gonna put plants and critters in it?


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

A little update as I got some of my pressurized system, I already have plants but i'll post pic soon!


----------



## hectorjohn (Mar 21, 2008)

nicely done giga! can't wait to see the complete setup. this makes me want to create one.


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

İ love the way that you set up this tank .
Could you summarize your budget cuase İ am planning on making a DİY too but İ need to know where to start in the right way and dont override my own budget cause İ am still at college ( Meaning İ am very near to poor apart fom some savings for the DİY ) and İ want to know how much İ still need to save up .The DİY is gonna be around what you are making there only the stand might be a bit smaller than yours ( since İ can only afford one tank lol ).
İ look forward to seeing some more development on this thread .


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

İ meant the materials paints lights and stuff all the way to the nails or crews you used for it and a sub-total of this stuff so İ see the aproximate price of a project like this .


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Not the best picture as I was a rush out the door but give u a idea. I have also been able to grow HC with no Co2 as well as Riccia(not shown)


----------



## klumsyninja (Apr 16, 2008)

NICE JOB roud:


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

Whoa!!...nice....give us an update!!


----------

